# marijuana?



## XxDarkEuphoriaxX

the tortoise superfood? Just curious.. it is a weed and all ..


----------



## envenomedcky

please do not feed your tortoise marijuana...


----------



## Smithen

Always go with the rule, If they can't find it in the wild then they probably shouldn't be eating it. And with that there are to many bad things in it so please do not feed your tort that.

Tyler


----------



## yagyujubei

Always go with the rule, If they can't find it in the wild then they probably shouldn't be eating it. And with that there are to many bad things in it so please do not feed your tort that.

Tyler 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I checked my rulebook, and couldn't find that rule. If it were me, I would dispose of it properly, by burning.


----------



## montana

Mine likes to eat marijuana and listen to LED ZEPPELIN..


----------



## PeanutbuttER

Oh dear...

I suppose redfoots may come across it in the wild...though that would only be if they stumble across an illegal patch...


----------



## Madkins007

The serious answer to this is that marijuana and other forms of hemp are actually listed as an unsafe plants to eat, along with tobacco and some other plants high in a variety of toxins.


----------



## ISTortoiseLover

LOL funny replies.

Heed Mark's advice. Remember what happened to Cobain?


----------



## terryo

Wow!!


----------



## montana

What was this post about ?????


----------



## Kristina

I already have to watch my Russians around the liquor cabinet (always trying to get into the vodka!) The last thing I need is the Redfoots busting out of their pen to head down to the corner to buy a nickle bag






In all seriousness, Mark is right. Not a good idea.


----------



## coreyc

Dude pass the mazuri I got the munchies


----------



## Yvonne G

montana said:


> What was this post about ?????



LOL!


----------



## mike1011

you can also sprinkle cocaine on it instead of calcium


----------



## pdrobber

ahhahha this thread has me cracking up. no pun intended.


----------



## XxDarkEuphoriaxX

just curious guys... thats all. marijuana is non toxic to humans and it has some medicinal benefits so I was just wondering if it would be similar to tortoises... and why is it toxic to tortoises anyways?


----------



## montana

I would guess it may not be .... 

Your tortoise may not eat it tho .. 

At best nothing good can come from it so why bother ??


----------



## PeanutbuttER

"no officer, I swear it's not mine. It's my tortoises. He likes to eat it, I swear..."


----------



## tobibaby

LMAO, i love the advice about disposing it the proper way, burn it lol great excuse peanutbutter, this thread made me laugh thanks guys


----------



## Edna

The marijuana that is cultivated for recreational use by humans has been selectively bred to contain much more thc than occurs naturally in the wild plant. Wild cannabis grows throughout parts of the US, including areas where torts and turts live. Box turtles in Kansas, for instance, would have ample opportunity to sample wild cannabis (we called it K-weed). Do they eat it? I have no idea, but if I felt like I had to let them try marijuana, it would be the wild, naturally occuring variety.


----------



## ChiKat

mike1011 said:


> you can also sprinkle cocaine on it instead of calcium



Ah yes, my Russian has a terrible addiction


----------



## coreyc

ChiKat said:


> mike1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can also sprinkle cocaine on it instead of calcium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, my Russian has a terrible addiction
Click to expand...


You better get him to NA  (Narcotics Anonymous )


----------



## ChiKat

I'll let you know how the intervention goes.


----------



## exoticsdr

coreyc said:


> ChiKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike1011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can also sprinkle cocaine on it instead of calcium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, my Russian has a terrible addiction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better get him to NA  (Narcotics Anonymous )
Click to expand...


"SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND!!!"


----------



## Kristina

*DIES laughing!!!!*


----------



## Josh

AHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## 68merc

Thanks for the laugh this morning! It was needed.


----------



## pappabear

i know for a fact red foot torts enjoy a nice blaze of topshelf and a aftersnack of watermelon and banana


----------

